# Quick Release Camera Strap?



## Lambo77 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, I love to hate my camera strap. Pretty much a necessity when walking around, but it always seems to get in the way when i'm shooting. Especially when held vertically. Anyone ever seen any kind of quick release strap?


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought a Tamrac strap with quick releases mostly to get that big yellow billboard off my neck but it does work pretty well to pop off the straps when on a tripod or around the house.


----------



## PaulBennett (Feb 23, 2011)

Black Rapids neck strap is a must have.  

RS-4 R-Strap » BlackRapid.com

Watch one of the many videos on YouTube to get a feel of what it's about.


----------



## pdq5oh (Feb 23, 2011)

I use the Tamrac straps Trever1t refers to. They're long enough to allow you to put the strap over your head and carry the camera at your side.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 23, 2011)

yes, I can carry both ways. I did look at that Black Rapid strap too, looks like a killer unit. How secure is that mount, it doesn't unscrew in use?


----------



## Formatted (Feb 24, 2011)

+ 1 for Blackrapid, bit pricey but does the job very well!


----------



## DxAxN (Feb 24, 2011)

I would be paranoid that it would unscrew and drop my camera... but if that was the case they would probably be out of business by now


----------



## mhk1058 (Feb 24, 2011)

I too looked at the R Strap, it does look great but I like to have may camera strap around my neck if I'm carrying a ruck sack etc, the camera doesn't look quite so secure and I like to keep my tripod plate attached.

Hard to get in the UK but I guess until they change the name they'll struggle to find a distributor.:blushing:


----------



## bruce282 (Feb 24, 2011)

I tried the R strap. The attachment system on mine is rock solid, and folks that always keep a tripod quick connect use the D ring to connect to the strap. I have an F3 + motor drive and D90. My problem is the rig tends to swing back and forth. I think for weddings and sports using 2 bodies (wide and tele) it's a great idea. For me using 1 body and shooting more static object I much prefer my Tarmac strap. As mentioned above it's long enough that I can carry it over my shoulder and when I want to use my tripod I can unclick the middle part of the strap and click the 2 ends together, it also makes a usable hand strap using just the ends.

Bruce


----------



## Overread (Feb 24, 2011)

Consider the OPTech Neckstraps as well - these are regular neckstraps with a wide padding (the pro series have a wider padding band which helps a lot with heavier lenses) band which makes them very comfortable. Further they have two clips which let you remove the main body of the strap when not needed - the remaining arms on the camera are then able to connect together to help keep them out of the way. 

Overall I find it great because you can slip it on and off quickly and easily and the padding on the strap is infinity better than the rubbishy canon default strap.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 24, 2011)

Mzungu strap might be a good alternative for your needs.

It detaches and attaches quickly and easily with carabiners.

Much less expensive and doesn't attach to the tripod socket, but to the regular neck strap attachment point on the camera. Doesn't have all the bells and whistles of the BR, like pockets and shoulder pads and all, but it's very functional and, with a little DIY, you could add all that kind of stuff to it pretty cheap if you really wanted to (I don't).

I've been using the Mzungu for probably about two years, and haven't found a need or want to go to the BR straps. I've used it with Canon 40D, 7D, 5DMKII and all lenses up to 100-400mm on it, with no issues at all. It works great for me.


----------



## cnutco (Feb 24, 2011)

I have the BlackRapid RS-7 and love it!  My D300 with the 70 - 200 hangs just fine and is there when I need it.


----------



## Nubbs (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a BlackRapid style strap.  It isnt from BlackRapid but it is very similar.  I use it exclusively and have traveled all over the world with it.  It is currently connected to a  7d with battery grip, a 24-105, and a 430exii.  It is sturdy as can be and very very useful.  I would recommend putting a hood on any long lens you have on since it is easy for it to bump into stuff as it hangs on you side.  I also upgraded to the below mount.  It has a rubber gasket they once toightened prevents the mount from coming loose.  Mine has never loosened up at all.

FastenR-2 » BlackRapid.com


----------



## quiddity (Feb 24, 2011)

just got the black rapid RS-7 and attach using my tripod plate. The only thing I wish it had was a "quick clip" to secure it to a belt loop or something while walking around


----------



## Nubbs (Feb 24, 2011)

quiddity said:


> just got the black rapid RS-7 and attach using my tripod plate. The only thing I wish it had was a "quick clip" to secure it to a belt loop or something while walking around



That is a great idea.  I am going to see what i can come up with for a solution to that when I get home tonight.  

I have found with the Quick strap that when you lean over or move around a lot that the camera can really start swinging free.  A "quick clip" could be a great fix for that problem.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 24, 2011)

I have OPTech straps on my cameras.  They actually have TPF logos on them...back from when we used to have those.

The padded part of the strap (so much better than the stock straps) can be un-clipped at either end and you can then clip the short ends together.  That is how mine in most of the time.  I use the short straps around my wrist and just hold the camera.

Sometimes, I take two of the padded sections and clip them together into one long strap that I can wear over my shoulder, across my chest (not around my neck).  This is usually how I roll when I'm using two cameras at once.  

As a bonus, I can take an unused padded section and clip it into a loop which can be used for a variety of things.  For example, you can clip your camera bag to something solid to prevent a snatch & run type robbery or attach your camera bag under a tripod for added weight.


----------



## KmH (Feb 24, 2011)

I to use Black Rapid straps (RS-2's) with the strap clipped to the D-ring of a quick release plate on the bottom of the camera.

The straps that come with cameras aren't neck straps, they are shoulder straps.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 24, 2011)

KmH said:


> The straps that come with cameras aren't neck straps, they are shoulder straps.


Someone forgot to tell the manufacturers that they're not neck straps.

SLR neckstrap descriptions
AN-4B Nylon Neck Strap (Black) from Nikon
AN-4Y Nylon Neck Strap (Yellow) from Nikon
Canon Direct Store- Pro Neck Strap 1
Canon Direct Store- Neck Strap NS-10
Amazon.com: CANON - EOS REBEL L3 NECK STRAP (CNDNKSTL3): Electronics
Amazon.com: Nikon AN 4Y - Neck strap - black, yellow - nylon: Camera & Photo
Amazon.com: Nikon NS 1 - Neck strap - black - nylon: Electronics
2342A001 Canon Neck Strap L3 for all EOS Cameras


----------



## Overread (Feb 24, 2011)

Pretty sure the manual lists them as camera neck straps as well - whatever they are they certainly are not comfortable around the neck


----------



## Lambo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

> Mzungu strap might be a good alternative for your needs.


Thanks. This strap is a lot cheaper and seems to be exactly what I need. I couldn't bring myself to drop 50+ on a strap.


----------

